
LastPass Service Disruption: What Happened and What’s Next - el_duderino
https://blog.lastpass.com/2018/11/lastpass-service-disruption-happened-whats-next.html/
======
romseb
> a server failed in a way that overwhelmed the internal network, slowing down
> other servers and network devices, as well as the connectivity between our
> data centers.

How does this work? Can someone speculate on how this might be possible?

